# interbreeding brahma colors



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

My boss got a batch of brahmas, light, dark, and buff. She got all pullets and assumes there would be a cockeral in the bunch just by odds. She asked me this and i had no idea. If she gets one cockeral of one color, will it breed true to the other varieties or will there be intermediate/mutt colors? I didnt think it would, but possibly the light X dark would be ok. Does anyone know what would be produced crossing these colors?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It will not breed true except with the hens of his own color. If you put BuffXColombian you can get Buff Colombian. The light Brahma is Colombian Co colored/patterned. The dark is silver penciled. This color is silver and the pattern gene Pg. Buff is gold (an allele of silver) and some red modifiers. The Light may or may not have either recessive or dominant white, depending on the lines. 

So basically, you can end up with some poorly colored Buff Colombians, possibly some poorly colored gold penciled and some in between on the Colombian and silver penciled. Plus, of course the pure bred of the one roo and the matching hens. It depends on what color you cross over what.


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

Plus, they are hatchery stock to begin with, so your color qualities may already be muddled to start with, lol.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I have bred a silver laced roo with a light brahma, and a couple of the off-spring look just like the light brahmas.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Did the F2s look like Light Brahmas or a mix?


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

What's F2s?


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

F2 is the second generation from the cross. F1 is the off spring from the first cross. F2 is the off spring from the F1 generation.

Jennifer


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Many times the first generation after a cross looks great, but the second generation shows much greater variation.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

OHHH, I haven't bred those yet, we'll see.
I was hoping if the the colors on the F1 are true, that would become the dominant, and the F2s would look good too. Hmmmm.


----------

